# Manchester City - Chelsea. 10 febbraio ore 17. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2019)

Match di alta quota quello tra City e Chelsea, entrambi si giocano qualcosa. Per Guardiola perdere significa scendere a -3 dal Liverpool che ha vinto ieri. Mentre il Chelsea si gioca il quarto posto, il Manchester United ha recuperato ben 11 punti da quando Mourinho ha lasciato lo United ed ora i Red Devils sono incredibilmente quarti. Dunque Sarri è costretto a vincere per recuperare il quarto posto.

Il match è visibile in diretta su Sky Sport ed streaming Sky go alle 17


----------



## Love (10 Febbraio 2019)

doppietta di higuain e tutti a casa...


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Match di alta quota quello tra City e Chelsea, entrambi si giocano qualcosa. Per Guardiola perdere significa scendere a -3 dal Liverpool che ha vinto ieri. Mentre il Chelsea si gioca il quarto posto, il Manchester United ha recuperato ben 11 punti da quando Mourinho ha lasciato lo United ed ora i Red Devils sono incredibilmente quarti. Dunque Sarri è costretto a vincere per recuperare il quarto posto.
> 
> Il match è visibile in diretta su Sky Sport ed streaming Sky go alle 17



Bella partita, da gustare come spettatori neutrali. Secondo me alla fine la spunterà il City,


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

3-0 City dopo 20 minuti


----------



## alcyppa (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il maestro Sarri sta facendo proprio un figurone.

Vediamo se riesce a mettere un paio di toppe a sto sfacelo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sarri e Giampaolo i nuovi profeti.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

4-0!!


----------



## Heaven (10 Febbraio 2019)

Godo per il gordo


----------



## shevchampions (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il City vince 4 a 0 e in panchina ha: Sane, David Silva, Mahrez e Gabriel Jesus


----------



## Sotiris (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ma il panzone (alias l'uomo-che-decide-i-big-match) è titolare? Ahahahahahah


----------



## davidelynch (10 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Match di alta quota quello tra City e Chelsea, entrambi si giocano qualcosa. Per Guardiola perdere significa scendere a -3 dal Liverpool che ha vinto ieri. Mentre il Chelsea si gioca il quarto posto, il Manchester United ha recuperato ben 11 punti da quando Mourinho ha lasciato lo United ed ora i Red Devils sono incredibilmente quarti. Dunque Sarri è costretto a vincere per recuperare il quarto posto.
> 
> Il match è visibile in diretta su Sky Sport ed streaming Sky go alle 17



Dopo la doppietta contro gli scappati di casa mi ero ripromesso di aspettare la partita contro il city.....appunto.


----------



## jacky (10 Febbraio 2019)

C’è da dire che Higuain è stato il migliore del Chelsea.
Chiaramente non seguono più Sarri


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

traversa di aguero


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Che degrado Sarri


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarri e Giampaolo i nuovi profeti.



E Montella


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

5-0

rigore aguero

ahahahahahahhaahahhaah


----------



## Aron (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado Sarri



Avevamo previsto in molti che non era adatto per il Chelsea. 
Va detto comunque che City e Liverpool fanno un altro calcio e hanno un'altra rosa, mentre il Chelsea è una squadra da quarto/quinto posto.


----------



## Anguus (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sto guardando la partita, è un dominio totale, potrebbero segnare ad ogni azione


----------



## Aron (10 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che Higuain è stato il migliore del Chelsea.
> Chiaramente non seguono più Sarri



In Inghilterra sono tremendi quando remano contro l'allenatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

sarri però era partito molto bene.. se i giocatori giocano contro lui ha poca colpa.

i motivi poi non li conosco, non è di certo un furbacchione... però...


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Febbraio 2019)

AHAHAHAHAHAH avanti panzita sempre più decisivo


----------



## vannu994 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra sono tremendi quando remano contro l'allenatore.



Si, al Chelsea poi è proprio un ambiente di M**** secondo me, qualsiasi allenatore ha problemi con la dirigenza e la squadra non riesce mai a seguire l'allenatore per più di una stagione.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Pep...


----------



## Schism75 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avevamo previsto in molti che non era adatto per il Chelsea.
> Va detto comunque che City e Liverpool fanno un altro calcio e hanno un'altra rosa, mentre il Chelsea è una squadra da quarto/quinto posto.



Che è quello che diceva Conte lo scorso anno, ma fu inviso...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarri però era partito molto bene.. se i giocatori giocano contro lui ha poca colpa.
> 
> i motivi poi non li conosco, non è di certo un furbacchione... però...



I giocatori in premier sono delle carogne, basta ricordare l'ammutinamento dei giocatori del leicester contro Ranieri, incommentabile

I giocatori dovrebbero ricordare che oltre ad un allenatore da mandare via ci sono migliaia di tifosi che pagano il biglietto o gli abbonamenti televisivi e che andrebbero rispettati
Perdere 5-0 perché si è scarsi è un conto, perdere 5-0 per mandare via l'allenatore è un altro


----------



## Igniorante (10 Febbraio 2019)

La manita


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

e 6..........


buahahahahahaahahahahahhahaahhahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sono 6 ahahahahahaha


----------



## Schism75 (10 Febbraio 2019)

E non ha messo Sane


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Non subiamo umiliazioni simili dal 6 a 1 casalingo del 1997. Caro Gonzalo, tu ci hai messo 20 giorni a prendere una simile palata. Vabe, l'importante è che ti trovi bene con Maurizione nostro.


----------



## sacchino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Cit: Al Milan mesi difficili.....e al Chelsea?


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Che spettacolo di partita. Il ridicolo gioco di Sarri annichilito dopo praticamente 20 minuti. Aguero solito animale che nonostante l'incredibile gol sbagliato poi ne fa tre in scioltezza, Sterling ormai una delle migliori ali al mondo, e City che teneva in panchina 4 mammasantissima e aveva un KDB in campo non al meglio della forma. Sul trippita invece c'è poco da dire, quelle contro l'Huddersfield Town sono le sue partite e sempre lo saranno, ma non basterà per salvargli il culo a fine stagione, nè a lui nè al mago in panchina. E guardare questa partita e passare a quella del Milan di stasera è avvilente.

PS: sul 5-0 Guardiola toglie Fernandinho per inserire David Silva. E fanno il sesto. E sfiorano anche il settimo. Noi abbiamo un allenatore che si caca in mano di schierare Conti perchè troppo offensivo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Molto brutto a fine partita Sarri che non da la mano a Guardiola.. che lo segue anche ma Maurizione finge di non vederlo..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sarri non ha mai vinto nemmeno a briscola dai


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ripeto: ma secondo voi perchè quel grandissimo paraculo Guardiola si è esposto così tanto, in estate, per Sarri al Chelsea riempiendolo di compimenti falsissimi?

Un conto è avere Conte come avversario. Un altro, Sarri...


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Febbraio 2019)

Leo, fiondarsi all'istante su Maurizio Sarri, ora che si sa quasi con certezza che a giugno (o prima) sarà libero!


----------



## Route66 (10 Febbraio 2019)

La vedo dura Mr Maurizio....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il Chelsea non aveva mai subito 6 gol in Premier


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: ma secondo voi perchè quel grandissimo paraculo Guardiola si è esposto così tanto, in estate, per Sarri al Chelsea riempiendolo di compimenti falsissimi?
> 
> Un conto è avere Conte come avversario. Un altro, Sarri...



Si è visto Conte quanto filo da torcere ha dato al City lo scorso anno


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è visto Conte quanto filo da torcere ha dato al City lo scorso anno



L'anno prima ha vinto solo una Premier...


----------



## overlord (10 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Leo, fiondarsi all'istante su Maurizio Sarri, ora che si sa quasi con certezza che a giugno (o prima) sarà libero!



È uno scherzo vero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Dispiace


----------



## Boomer (10 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto godo per il Nutella B Ready. Goditi la premier league MAIALE.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Naturalmente ora tutti a dire che Sarri è scarso e sopravvalutato dopo anni di lodi sperticate...
La verità è che il City è nettamente più forte, è questa è l'ennesima riprova che l'allenatore ha un ruolo marginale.

Al Chelsea continuano a fare campagne acquisti mediocri e cambiare allenatori, politica che non porta da nessuna parte, come noi milanisti purtroppo sappiamo molto bene.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dispiace





Boomer ha scritto:


> Quanto godo per il Nutella B Ready. Goditi la premier league MAIALE.


----------



## andreima (10 Febbraio 2019)

Tutto ma il cappotto no..6 0 nel calcio e da presa per il culo per 60 anni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Febbraio 2019)

ora dove sono tutti quelli che Higuain dominerà la premier?? DOVE??? NON SENTO,DOVE SIETE???


----------



## Anguus (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sarri d'altronde la sua eleganza l'aveva dimostrata dando del finocchio a Mancini, figuriamoci, se dava la mano a Guardiola dopo un 6-0 senza precedenti, sono curioso di sentire cosa avrà da dire ai giornalisti. L'allenatore più sopravvalutato della storia, ridicolo .


----------



## LukeLike (10 Febbraio 2019)

E quando lo fa El Gordita un gol come il primo che ha fatto Aguero oggi?


----------



## malos (10 Febbraio 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ora dove sono tutti quelli che* Higuain dominerà la premier?*? DOVE??? NON SENTO,DOVE SIETE???



Ahahahah questa me l'ero persa.

In ogni caso godo per lui e soprattutto perchè tornerà sul groppone dei gobbi.


----------



## Miro (10 Febbraio 2019)

Questo è un monito anche per i feticisti di Gasperini. Lasciamo perdere i "maestri" di provincia ed i guru del bel giuoco, ad alti livelli servono ben altri personaggi.


----------



## malos (10 Febbraio 2019)

Curioso di vedere il City se riuscirà a non fare le solite figuracce in cl. Ma lì conta la storia e l'attitudine a certe gare, vedremo, io tifo per Pep.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo è un monito anche per i feticisti di Gasperini. Lasciamo perdere i "maestri" di provincia ed i guru del bel giuoco, ad alti livelli servono ben altri personaggi.



.

Eppure non è difficile da capire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo è un monito anche per i feticisti di Gasperini. Lasciamo perdere i "maestri" di provincia ed i guru del bel giuoco, ad alti livelli servono ben altri personaggi.



io sarri non lo vorrei ma meglio i maestri di provincia che gli asini di provincia


----------



## EmmePi (10 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Leo, fiondarsi all'istante su Maurizio Sarri, ora che si sa quasi con certezza che a giugno (o prima) sarà libero!



Ci manca solo Sarri al Milan per perdere altri anni.........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ho visto l'intervista di Sky con Sarri... si scaccola il naso tranquillamente, a più riprese... ma come si fa?


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'intervista di Sky con Sarri... si scaccola il naso tranquillamente, a più riprese... ma come si fa?



Fa davvero vomitare...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Che umiliazione, mamma mia...


----------



## Aron (10 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo è un monito anche per i feticisti di Gasperini. Lasciamo perdere i "maestri" di provincia ed i guru del bel giuoco, ad alti livelli servono ben altri personaggi.



Ma al Milan non ci sono gli alti livelli.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque lo scudetto dei gufi anche quest anno lo vinciamo facile.
Siamo troppo bravi


----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2019)

Che grande occasione signori, qui ci lamentiamo e prendiamo per le pene Sarri ma in realtà se c'è un'occasione buona per andare su un tecnico, allenatore, de facto, perdente e non all'altezza quanto volete beh a giugno è la volta buona; se ha attirato gli occhi di una squadra di Premiere di alto livello qualcosa deve pur valere, le carriere non si valutano in base ai big match persi ma in base alle situazioni che portano certi allenatori nell'ambiente più giusto per il proprio tipo di calcio, cosa che il Chelsea per tecnici come Sarri non è e non sarà mai.
Il Chelsea è club indegno, da sempre, perdente come pochi e soprattutto macella-allenatori, hanno avuto tra le mani grandissimi allenatori e li hanno segati perché non hanno vinto la Premiere ogni anno, insulsi, Conte, ora Sarri, sempre l'_Italian job_ che poi sono i primi a criticare e a detestare non appena arriva l'occasione buona.
Non solo, però, da buoni inglesi fanno qualcosa che in Italia per fortuna vediamo poco poco, giocare contro e criticare la "mente", Sarri è un allenatore da ciclo e se ci punti devi aspettarlo un paio di anni e seguirlo, con fiducia, qui mi pare che ormai lo abbiano segato senza se e senza ma, il polverone è così.
Fosse per me andrei dritto dritto da Sarri a giugno, anzi lo contatterei appena dopo l'esonero che arriverà a breve e chiederei la sua disponibilità, qui di tempo per aspettare i tecnici ne abbiamo e quale grande occasione per lui? in Serie A è certezza, poi se pensavate che fosse semplice vincere scudetti a Napoli beh ciaone, non lo è mai stato, vincere a Napoli o andarci vicino è tosto per tutti.
Per non farsi mancare nulla mi porterei dietro pure Jorginho, insultatemi pure ora


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che grande occasione signori, qui ci lamentiamo e prendiamo per le pene Sarri ma in realtà se c'è un'occasione buona per andare su un tecnico, allenatore, de facto, perdente e non all'altezza quanto volete beh a giugno è la volta buona; se ha attirato gli occhi di una squadra di Premiere di alto livello qualcosa deve pur valere, le carriere non si valutano in base ai big match persi ma in base alle situazioni che portano certi allenatori nell'ambiente più giusto per il proprio tipo di calcio, cosa che il Chelsea per tecnici come Sarri non è e non sarà mai.
> Il Chelsea è club indegno, da sempre, perdente come pochi e soprattutto macella-allenatori, hanno avuto tra le mani grandissimi allenatori e li hanno segati perché non hanno vinto la Premiere ogni anno, insulsi, Conte, ora Sarri, sempre l'_Italian job_ che poi sono i primi a criticare e a detestare non appena arriva l'occasione buona.
> Non solo, però, da buoni inglesi fanno qualcosa che in Italia per fortuna vediamo poco poco, giocare contro e criticare la "mente", Sarri è un allenatore da ciclo e se ci punti devi aspettarlo un paio di anni e seguirlo, con fiducia, qui mi pare che ormai lo abbiano segato senza se e senza ma, il polverone è così.
> Fosse per me andrei dritto dritto da Sarri a giugno, anzi lo contatterei appena dopo l'esonero che arriverà a breve e chiederei la sua disponibilità, qui di tempo per aspettare i tecnici ne abbiamo e quale grande occasione per lui? in Serie A è certezza, poi se pensavate che fosse semplice vincere scudetti a Napoli beh ciaone, non lo è mai stato, vincere a Napoli o andarci vicino è tosto per tutti.
> Per non farsi mancare nulla mi porterei dietro pure Jorginho, insultatemi pure ora



E gonzalo anche, giusto?
Riprendiamolo....


----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> E gonzalo anche, giusto?
> Riprendiamolo....



Non travisare dai, Gonzalo non lo riprenderei nemmeno gratis.
Io guardo a ciò che possiamo prendere per migliorarci e su piazza uno come Sarri sarebbe il profilo più giusto per una squadra che ancora deve arrivare a certi livelli (il Chelsea per dire no).
Sono situazioni diverse, ma Jorginho è validissimo altro che, soprattutto se dovessero fargli la guerra perché colpevole di essere un "sarriano".
Il grande club o il grande dirigente valuta questo e nient'altro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: ma secondo voi perchè quel grandissimo paraculo Guardiola si è esposto così tanto, in estate, per Sarri al Chelsea riempiendolo di compimenti falsissimi?
> 
> Un conto è avere Conte come avversario. Un altro, Sarri...



Non ho capito, il Chelsea ha preso sarri perché convinto dai complimenti di guardiola? Ahaha


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Febbraio 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ora dove sono tutti quelli che Higuain dominerà la premier?? DOVE??? NON SENTO,DOVE SIETE???



È stato detto? Ahaha


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Febbraio 2019)

Come ha giocato il Porquita?


----------



## __king george__ (10 Febbraio 2019)

questa sconfitta sonora potrebbe precludere a un esonero? di certo a giugno non dovrebbe essere ancora su quella panchina...quindi Leo e Paolo svegliatevi...


----------



## Black (10 Febbraio 2019)

quanti gol ha fatto il Pipita? 

è migliorata la sua strepitosa media gol?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Molto bene, auguro a Higuain il peggio sportivamente parlando.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'intervista di Sky con Sarri... si scaccola il naso tranquillamente, a più riprese... ma come si fa?



sembra un maiale, un po' di presenza non guasterebbe


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Mi fa piacere questo sei a zero però il Pipita ha giocato bene sinceramente


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere questo sei a zero però il Pipita ha giocato bene sinceramente



????????????? ha toccato 2 palloni


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ????????????? ha toccato 2 palloni



Ha messo in porta hazard con il tacco e ha fatto un tiro bellissimo con gran parata del portiere


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ha messo in porta hazard con il tacco e ha fatto un tiro bellissimo con gran parata del portiere



appunto 2 palloni , già sul 4-0

poi più nulla. per me è giocare in 10....


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E Montella


E De Zerbi


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sarri non l'ho mai voluto al Milan. Sempre ritenuto inadeguato. Ringrazi Benitez per l'eredità nel gioco offensivo che gli ha lasciato, ci ha costruito sopra una fortuna.


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarri non l'ho mai voluto al Milan. Sempre ritenuto inadeguato. Ringrazi Benitez per l'eredità nel gioco offensivo che gli ha lasciato, ci ha costruito sopra una fortuna.



Ma poi è un contadino. Gli allenatori che al Milan hanno avuto successo hanno sempre avuto classe e stile infiniti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma poi è un contadino. Gli allenatori che al Milan hanno avuto successo hanno sempre avuto classe e stile infiniti.



quando non ha datola mano a guardiola e se ne stava andando via a testa bassa sembrava un barbone


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando non ha datola mano a guardiola e se ne stava andando via a testa bassa sembrava un barbone



Ho letto che si scaccolava davanti le telecamere. Sempre in tutta, mai un vestito. Più che un allenatore, lo vedrei bene a Colorado.


----------

